# Digimon Xros Wars



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

I doubt most of you have been watching the latest season of digimon.
It's been on for a while.
For those of you watching what do you think so far?
I give it a 3/5.  Why a 3/5? Cause the last few seasons were so shitty that anything better than Digimon Savers is welcome.
Also apparently the digimon don't digivolve anymore, they combine.
The combining sometimes lets them use special attacks, like shoutmon combined with dorulmon is a massive cannon or such.






It's actually a decent idea, it's just they badly nerfed it for this season, next season they should focus more on the special xros forms.
Also they added in summons, yup you heard it.

Finally the plot is halfway decent, it's not "OMG I need to save the world, let's do this by splitting up" this time around they're trying to conquer the world.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

Uh... http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77061-Digimon-Xros-Wars

And I liked Savers better than Xros. Haven't been watching since about ep 6 or 7, it got a little boring without the evolution. Plus Hoshi Souichirou in Savers = the best. I'm watching Inazuma Eleven over this.


----------

